# HOW TO .. resize photos, use photobucket and upload photo's



## Jim Thompson

This tutorial is ONLY for resizing, not other editing.

Go here http://bluefive.pair.com/pixresizer.htm and download the FREE software, save it to your desktop (or anywhere it will be easy to access).

Open the program and click on the top tab called "work with one file" , then click on "Load Picture", then you will need to find your photo in the box that pops up, double click on it.

Then click on what ever size you want the new photo to be, remember that 640x480 is the LARGEST size most forums will allow, although you do not want much smaller than that unless it will be your avatar. Make sure "maintain aspect ratio" is checked and click "save picture".

It will automatically rename your photo to whatever the pics original name was and the new size you chose. Make sure you save it somewhere that you can find it later.

Start a new post or reply to an existing post. Scroll to the bottom and click on manage attachments then click on browse and find your resized photo and click on it. Then click upload. Click close this page and finish your post.


----------



## leo

*Jim, thats a great tutorial*

Thanks for sharing  

Here is a way that is a little harder for the ones that just want to "mess" with it on their own computer ...( with XP and "paint") ..here is a guide for using "paint" to resize

...................................................................

Resizing pictures with paint.............

Make a copy of pic before working.........

Put pic in "paint"

Click on "Images"

Click on "Attributes" .. (This will tell you the size of your pics,) do the math to figure how to reduce the pic to the size you need ...

Click on "Stretch/Skew"  and reduce the pics by percentages, I do mine in steps and always do both dimensions equally or pic will look weird. 

When the pic is the size you want, click on "file", then click on "save as"  and save where you keep your pics I use "my pictures"

............ EXAMPLE ...........

Example ...pic size 1600(width)x1200 (height) ... 

Reduce it by 50% (stretch and skew) = 800(w)x600(h)..

Then reduce it by 80% (stretch and skew) = 640(w)x480(h)


----------



## Jim Thompson

*How to use photobucket for your photos, this will allow you to pm pics as well*

1. Go to www.photobucket.com and register. It will send you a confirmation email. Go to your email and click the link and it will log you in. Go to "account options" and make sure the option for "display img" is checked yes.

2. After you login you will have an option in the middle of the screen to upload photos. Click on "Browse" , then find the photo which is on your computer and hopefully already resized.

3. Click on "submit"

4. Scroll down to find the photo you just loaded and click on the "img" address which is below the photo. It will automatically highlight the address, then hit the right mouse button and choose "COPY".

4. When making a post here you would type what you want and then when you are ready for your photo to attach, hit the right mouse button again and hit "PASTE". It will enter the code you copied a minute ago and when you hit reply your image will be there.


----------



## buckeroo

Keep in mind too fellas that once you are registered with Photobucket you can upload your photos and right within your picture on Photobucket you have a resize button for your pics. You can choose the one that allows a resize suitable for a message board just like my example picture below shows. Matter of fact I resized the screen capture below to the message board setting so you all would see what it looks like. This is super easy and handy.


----------



## gunsmith

thank you so much. now the tread will really get going.


----------



## bat

XP users should know this but some may not.  Go to Microsofts Powertoys page and download Image Resizer if you are running XP on your computer.  Very small software and easy to use.  
Right click on a picture, select resizer and select what size you want the picture.  Now that is easy.  It will keep your orginal and place a new copy that is smaller in the same folder.  Go here to get the download.. 
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## hpurvis

*resizing pics*

What if I want to do 50 pics, What do you use? I need to go out and make 50 pictures of a house, then re-size them to 640X480 for emailing. I of course need alarge mp size to use in artwork, etc, so I have to have the 6 or 7 mega pixel.


----------



## Handgunner

hpurvis said:


> What if I want to do 50 pics, What do you use? I need to go out and make 50 pictures of a house, then re-size them to 640X480 for emailing. I of course need alarge mp size to use in artwork, etc, so I have to have the 6 or 7 mega pixel.


Make you 2 folders on your desktop.  Right click on your desktop "Create new folder"..

1 labeled something like "Sized" and the other "To be sized" (It's what I used).


Save all the pictures that need to be sized in your "To be sized" folder.

In PixResizer, click on the tab "Work with Multiple Files"

Right below that, you'll see 

_Source_

_Destination_

In your _Source_, you'll browse and click on your "to be sized" folder.

In the _Destination_, you'll put in your "sized" folder.

From there, choose the size and then click "Save Pictures".


----------



## Cromag

Does the sizerizer sw work with Firefox?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Cromag said:


> Does the sizerizer sw work with Firefox?



the resizer I have listed above works with your computer and not the browser.

here it is again http://bluefive.pair.com/pixresizer.htm

very easy to use


----------



## Cromag

Understood, thanks I'll download and give it a try.


----------



## BBD 25

How do i put them on the thread to be veiwed?


----------



## BBD 25

I got it>


----------



## Bone pile

I'm new on this board,how do you post an avitar?


----------



## GaYankee

Hey this may be totally off the subject but I have some pics that I want to zoom in and center but when I do that and try to save the changes it always saves the pic as it was before I zoomed in.  What can I use to do this?


----------



## Handgunner

Jeffthorpe said:


> I'm having trouble using this website! Mostly dealing with photos and finding any instruction for these actions. I did find that I had to download the pics to the GON albums. From there I'm not able to get them to a thread or post an avatar to my profile? please let me know how to make this work?


Check here.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=65366


----------



## alvishere

Thanks


----------



## Gitterdone

I was told size doesnt matter,proven wrong today...LOL   About to lose my mind but getting real close.Thanks for all the help..Gitterdone


----------



## Nascar Nutt

This program won't let me save the picture.


----------



## CharlesTownsend

as an alternative you can still offer Adobe PhotoShop or if you can edit the photo on your tablet, you can use Snapseed or AdobeLightRoom


----------

